# Spam Filter ?



## CrazyFreddy (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute

Habe nur eine kurze Frage, gibt es einen Spam Filter für den Exchange Server ?

Wisst ihr vielleicht welche Software empfehlenswert wäre um die unerwüschte Post zu sperren ?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...das nervt gewaltig !  

Vielen Dank im voraus ! 

Fred


----------



## weezle (27. Juni 2003)

Bis jetzt kenne ich nur eine Software, 
die direkt beim Clienten Spams filtert.

McAffee hat einmal diese Funktion,
diverse andere Software gibt es aber noch im Net.
Einfach Google Spamfilter eingeben und suchen.

Eine Freeware Version gibt es für den Exchange-Server natürlich auch.
http://www.ordb.org


----------

